# Help ID old Hazel-Atlas 2qt jar?



## Isocat (Jan 6, 2018)

Happy new year, all. This is my first post. Can anyone help me identify this jar? I think it was one of the many I found in my grandparents' basement, which would put it in the late '40s through late '90s timeframe (though I can narrow that down somewhat without even looking at the jar just by dint of what grandma and grandpa were and weren't doing at various times:  probably early '50s to mid '80s). 

The bottom of the jar has what I've learnt (from this site) is a  Hazel-Atlas logo, above which 0-7383 and below which the numeral 4. No amount of Google searching on these numbers has turned up anything.

This jar is 9" tall and 4.5" wide. It holds 2 quarts, and has fine stippling at the shoulder area, down at the foot(?) area and across the bottom. The sidewall is clear and unpatterned. It takes a standard 2-1/2" mason lid, and its "stack" (probably the wrong word for the top part where the lid goes) is unusually tall, with a pair of curious and apparently deliberate rectangular recesses across from each other in a ridge below the lid threads. I am guessing this jar originally held a product of some kind—pickle chips or ???—and perhaps the extra-tall "stack" and those rectangular recesses were for a single-use lid-security/tamperproofing feature…?

I'd like to know rather than guess at its age and original intent, and most of all I'd like to figure out if it'll be possible to find another; I absentmindedly did something careless the other day (poured boiling water into it) and I might've got away with it if water from the kettle hadn't hit one particular place on the jar the whole time I was pouring—right at the shoulder. "PENK!" an oval-shaped piece ejected itself forcibly outward from the shoulder.

Here are pics; click any for larger. Any assistance will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 6, 2018)

My grandparents had jars too. One jar they gave me was a French's Mustard patented in 1915 though probably made in the 30s. Anyway back to your jar. I believe this jar did hold pickles and it dates to the late 1940s. Those recesses are for a handle to latch on to I believe (for easy carrying). I am sure you would be able to find the same or a simmilar one (pretty Common). Here is an example of a simmilar jar below with the handle...


----------



## Isocat (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey, that handle is interesting! I do wonder why they would make the handle-end recesses rectangular rather than round, but I'm not a jarsmith.


----------

